# Mighty Bite??



## FishingBuds (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm no fool when it comes to the next best thing(take it all trick lure) I just like the ones that look like they'd work but not busting the bank either, you know the kind-$40 bucks for a bag of plastic snakes :lol: 

Well anyway to the point , these look simple and intresting anybody used them before?? 
https://www.buymightybite.com/?cid=377084 theres a right time to use things to be succesfull

not too bad on the pocket book-still a little much.

I'll buy stuff that can work and these look descent enuogh but would like to see if others already tried them?


----------



## kemical (Jun 9, 2008)

im curious to buy it myself now..lol


----------



## caddyjosh (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm sold lol


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 10, 2008)

It does look interesting!


----------



## Bubba (Jun 10, 2008)

I watched an infomercial on those the other day. I was kinda intrigued by them as well....I thought they looked descent enough to possibly buy...although unless I see them in stores, probably never will...lol.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jun 10, 2008)

Bubba said:


> I watched an infomercial on those the other day. I was kinda intrigued by them as well....I thought they looked descent enough to possibly buy...although unless I see them in stores, probably never will...lol.




YEP THATS WHERE i SAW THEM FIRST LOL, 

I looked up on the internet site at'em closer. The Bite mark they have is diffirent and I can't think of a lure that actually changes out the fins?

The Rattle, scent sticks combo is pretty cool too. I'm not familiar with Jeff Mancini who designed them.

Hey Jim add these into the next tourney :lol:


----------



## Jim (Jun 10, 2008)

FishingBuds said:


> Hey Jim add these into the next tourney :lol:




:LOL2: No way! No infomercial lures ever!


----------



## FishingBuds (Jun 10, 2008)

Jim said:


> FishingBuds said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Jim add these into the next tourney :lol:
> ...



at least the all new rocket launcher fishen pole with an adjustable flight detector 8) oh, yea baby =D>

:LMFAO:


----------



## kemical (Jun 11, 2008)

even better guys,,,lol.. https://www.instantfisherman.com/spark/index.php?tag=ifedseag100


----------



## Jim (Jun 11, 2008)

kemical said:


> even better guys,,,lol.. https://www.instantfisherman.com/spark/index.php?tag=ifedseag100



:LOL2: #-o


----------



## FishingBuds (Jun 11, 2008)

kemical said:


> even better guys,,,lol.. https://www.instantfisherman.com/spark/index.php?tag=ifedseag100


 

:roflmao: no topping that one, Lets-Go-Fish :lol:


----------



## acamp08 (Jul 1, 2008)

i actually bought the mighty bite kit a few weeks ago. haven't had any luck on their top water baits but have done decent on their others.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 1, 2008)

Did it come with a free Bassomatic?

:LOL2:


----------

